

Why IT Managers are Hiring Based on Experience - nsoonhui
http://itscommonsensestupid.blogspot.com/2008/02/why-it-managers-are-hiring-based-on.html

======
quoderat
No one ever got fired for hiring based on experience.

It's a low-risk proposition from a culpability-for-failure standpoint.

~~~
nsoonhui
So true.

And yet everyone complains that good developers are so hard to find...hmm,
something must be wrong here.

